# Composers you've completed



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Which composers have you listened to all of their survived works?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Paul Dukas
but Harry
 Partch is better


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Mahler, but that doesn't take much.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ludwig van Beethoven. I am familiar with every piece of music he ever wrote, but these days I concentrate mostly on the 32 keyboard sonatas.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi, Bellini and Donizetti for sure.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I think Ravel is the only composer I have entirely completed. His small output makes it relatively (or should I say ravelatively) easy to do so.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Probably Mahler. Probably Mussorgsky. Oh yes . . . and I'm fairly sure Webern.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Scriabin & Chopin
Rachmaninoff almost


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Varese, Webern, Mahler


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Just Webern. Guess I'm not much of a completist.


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Mahler and Dutilleux. Maybe Webern and Varese. If I haven't heard all their works, I'm close.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Myaskovsky, Nikolay
Glazunov, Alexander
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr (almost, missing Iolanta and most of his songs)
Rachmaninoff, Sergei (almost, missing both Aleko & Francesca da Rimini)
Balakirev, Mily
Kalinnikov, Vasily
Rimsky-Korsakov (almost, missing Pan Voyevoda, Mozart & Salieri)
Bax, Sir Arnold
Scriabin, Alexander
Massenet, Jules (almost, missing Don Quichotte, Cleopatre, oratorios)
Bruckner, Anton (almost, missing his String Quartet)
Mahler, Gustav
Schumann, Robert (almost, missing his piano works for four hands and Genoveva)
Dukas, Paul
Lloyd, George (almost, missing Symphonies nos. I & XII, some piano works)
Nielsen, Carl (almost, missing his songs and some incidental works)
Tubin, Eduard (almost, missing his ballet "Kratt")
Atterberg, Kurt (almost, awaiting recordings of his ballets and stage works, in particular, missing most of his chamber music)
Debussy, Claude (for the most part)
Ravel, Maurice (for the most part)
Hanson, Howard (for the most part)


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2016)

I've listened to every recorded work by a lot of composers... but then, it is difficult to hear unrecorded works.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Rachmaninov, Mahler, Webern, Ravel

Nearly there on Chopin, Messiaen and Brahms

Will be commencing Mozart in 2017


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Orfeo said:


> Tubin, Eduard (almost, missing his ballet "Kratt")


No reason to delay:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I've completed Mahler and Faure.

I'll complete Chopin in a couple of weeks. In 2017, I will complete Verdi and Brahms. Thinking about it, Puccini is close too.


----------



## rojaba (Nov 12, 2016)

Telemann, Haydn... nah just pulling your leg


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

rojaba said:


> Telemann, Haydn... nah just pulling your leg


I've completed Anonymous.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't know if all the complete box sets are totally complete because they keep discovering new things or whatever but I've listened to everything in the Complete Mozart Edition from Philips as well as the Brilliant Classics complete Mozart box.

I've listened to the Brilliant Classics Complete Bach box and the Hanssler Complete Bach box.

I've never gone opus number by opus number to check but I'm pretty sure I've heard everything from some of the others mentioned: Beethoven, Mahler, Webern, Chopin, Debussy, Ravel, Mussorgsky, Rachmaninoff, Bruckner, Brahms, etc. Most of the big well known names and some of the ones who put out very little in total number of works. I don't know if I've been through every Lieder/Song from Schubert and Schumann, but everything else from them I'm pretty sure I've heard.

Maybe that will be another project for another year. Pick a composer and go through every single opus I can find listed...but probably not this coming year.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> No reason to delay:


Nice. 
Thank you.
:tiphat:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

realdealblues said:


> I don't know if all the complete box sets are totally complete because they keep discovering new things or whatever but I've listened to everything in the Complete Mozart Edition from Philips as well as the Brilliant Classics complete Mozart box.
> 
> I've listened to the Brilliant Classics Complete Bach box and the Hanssler Complete Bach box.
> 
> ...


Although I've only finished a few composers total output, I enjoy doing completion projects periodically in genres. ie. Mozart's complete operas, Haydn's complete symphonies and string quartets, Beethoven's complete piano sonatas etc


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

None...I'd probably forget if I had


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Sonata said:


> Although I've only finished a few composers total output, I enjoy doing completion projects periodically in genres. ie. Mozart's complete operas, Haydn's complete symphonies and string quartets, Beethoven's complete piano sonatas etc


Haydn's complete symphonies? What a beast.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Francis Poulenc said:


> Haydn's complete symphonies? What a beast.


It's a fun beast. I've sat down and gone through each and every one of them 7 times over the last probably 10 years.


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Stravinsky, Bartok (almost, missing his Cantata Profana)


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Sonata said:


> Although I've only finished a few composers total output, I enjoy doing completion projects periodically in genres. ie. Mozart's complete operas, Haydn's complete symphonies and string quartets, Beethoven's complete piano sonatas etc


That's what I did when I first really started getting into classical music. I felt it was better than just jumping all over. It allowed me to really sit down and digest a composer and specific groupings of works. It allowed me to see how they progressed and how their style changed. It also allowed to me to really decide what kinds of works as well as specific works really resonated with me the most.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven. I am familiar with every piece of music he ever wrote, but these days I concentrate mostly on the 32 keyboard sonatas.


Also his songs and the WoO numbers?

With familiar does that mean that when you hear any given piece you can name the work?

For me personally it would be an achievement if one day I can say of any piece I hear: that's the x movement of this or that work of Beethoven (limiting myself to the opus numbers)

Today I can say that is the case of nearly all the first movements of his symphonies, piano sonata's and string quartets and a lot of other movements too.

So there's still some "work" to do in my case but I think it's doable in Beethovens' case.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

realdealblues said:


> It's a fun beast. I've sat down and gone through each and every one of them 7 times over the last probably 10 years.


That's the way to go!!

There was a year when I almost only listened to the complete piano sonata's of Beethoven, that was a good year!


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Not something I've done yet but I hope to some day


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> None...I'd probably forget if I had


Same goes for me
However I am pretty sure I have listened to all Beethoven's Violin Concertos


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

We'll see if I get to 100% on Mozart or Chopin first. I love the former, but it's hard to know when I've heard everything, since everyone cannot agree which K number to use. Chopin does not have as much that I have not heard, so it could be him.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

For me it's Scriabin and Mahler.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Razumovskymas said:


> Also his songs and the WoO numbers?
> 
> With familiar does that mean that when you hear any given piece you can name the work?
> 
> ...


No. It simply means I've heard everything Beethoven's composed at least once.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

You folks who want to listen to a major composer's complete works; posting here 24/7 won't do it 4 u.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Carl Ruggles...


----------



## CMonteverdi (May 2, 2014)

Monteverdi - whatever's survived , of course 

LK


----------



## Rhinotop (Jul 8, 2016)

Complete, only Chopin.

Other composers, some complete compositions:

Beethoven: All Beethoven except his songs and lieder.
Mozart: All symphonies, all music for piano, all chamber music, all masses, all concertos, all serenades.
Bach: Almost all organ music.
Haydn: All symphonies, all piano sonatas, all concertos, all string quartets, all masses.
Brahms: All symphonies, all piano music, all chamber music.
Saint-Saëns: All symphonies, all concertos, all concertante pieces, all chamber music (I think so).
Schumann: All symphonies, all chamber music, all piano music.
Schubert: Almost all piano music, almost all symphonies, all chamber music.
Dvorák: All symphonies, almost all chamber music, all tone poems, all concertos.
Mendelssohn: All symphonies, all concertos, all piano music, all chamber music.
Stravinsky: All ballets.

They are the most completes.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

All the major works by Mozart, Haydn, Handel, Bach, Beethoven, Verdi, Puccini, Wagner, Tchaikovsky. Quality is what matters to me most.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Webern, Varese, and Satie. 

As far as Satie, it took ten years and Spotify to finally get to hear Sylvie. A minor goal, but a goal nonetheless.


----------



## rojaba (Nov 12, 2016)

Kivimees said:


> No reason to delay:


That's really cool music, thanks! Almost like a "sacre du printemps" light


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Haydn man said:


> Same goes for me
> However I am pretty sure I have listened to all Beethoven's Violin Concertos


I'm proud to say the same goes for me as for all of Schumann's piano concerto's


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've also done the complete Aaron Copland and the contrast is fascinating between the populist Copland of Appalachian Spring to the stark modernism of works such as his Connotations for Orchestra.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Francis Poulenc said:


> Haydn's complete symphonies? What a beast.


lol, yeah. I'm not nearly there yet, I've listened through symphony 12. (I've listened to at least another 12-15, but not in the chronological project, just from previous listening). I'm taking my time with it, doing 2-3 albums at a time


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I've listened to all the works of Leif Segerstam.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not very good at "completing" composers as my need to switch between eras and composers is so strong - however, I'd say that in the case of Rachmaninoff I've come _relatively_ close to being familiar with all of his works. Webern could be kinda easy I guess, but there's still loads of vocal music of his that I've never listened to.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

This hasn't happened yet.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

One of the joys of classical music is that there will always be other interpretations to hear, even if you have heard at least one of each of a composer's pieces.

In a genre like pop, you listen to something like _Thriller_, and that is it. You have heard the most recognized version. There are cover versions and live versions, but they are usually not as extensive as what you get in classical.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. One of the reasons I as a long-term listener, have not listened to the complete works of many composers is that I simply enjoy comparative listening. I will spend my time comparing 3-4 performances of Bach's complete WTC, as an example rather than spend that time attempting to listen to as many Bach cantatas as I could.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I've listened to almost everything by Rachmaninov and Tchaikovsky. Still have a few more minor works to go, but I've almost gotten it all in there.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I was just on the verge of finishing the complete works of J.S. Bach when I realized I was unable to complete the Art of Fugue.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> I was just on the verge of finishing the complete works of J.S. Bach when I realized I was unable to complete the Art of Fugue.


Aww!! No!!! Fugue-ed about it!!!


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

None. But I've heard most works by composers like Beethoven, Mozart and Brahms.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Marinera said:


> This hasn't happened yet.


No interest in it or just no time?


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> No interest in it or just no time?


Well, for me it is just like Janspe and hpowders said, and very well too. I can't listen systematically to any composer or even a period for very long, because my preferences change after some time, and often quickly. Also another thing, if I like a music piece I listen to a lot of versions of it and usually many times the entire time I have a certain period preference. Chaotic mood element prevails too strongly in my music listening shcedule, especially if I'll be back to the same composer after a year or maybe few more years.


----------

